# primera p11 springs



## Nissan Irl (Aug 25, 2005)

I am from ireland and have been looking for shocks and springs i have located koni shocks but the only springs i have seen will only lower my car 40mm (4cm). i want to lower it 60mm or 70mm.


----------

